# What will it score???



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

What do you think? This is my deer from 2005. Had a 18.5 inch inside spread.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

125 - 135. It's tough to determine antler mass in the photos.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would say 115 - 125 after deductions and all.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My estimate would be 130+/- as the broken brow tine and marginal mass is where I see you missing the magic 140 for Buckeye Big Buck. Don't get me wrong as that is a darn nice trophy. Why don't you have a taxidermist rebuild the broken brow tine?


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I put a pic up of it after the tine was fixed.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Upper 130's gross with the broke brow...Have you ever taped him...Typical racks are really easy to score


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't scored him yet , but I'm going to.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpn said:


> Upper 130's gross with the broke brow...Have you ever taped him...Typical racks are really easy to score


I will go with that estimate. I was going to say 135 tops myself. The deductions would probably leave it somewhere in the 120's. Again it is really hard to tell from pictures but that is my best guess. Carpn is right that scoring typicals is relatively simple. While you may not get exactly what an official scorer would you should be able to get pretty close. The diagram and score sheet explain it pretty well. Here is a link to the P&Y Score Sheet.


P&Y Score Sheet


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I took all of the measurements and put them in on the Boone and Crocket website. Here are the numbers. With broken tine 138 3/8 with deductions,with tine fixed 143 1/8 with deductions.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

wannabe said:


> I took all of the measurements and put them in on the Boone and Crocket website. Here are the numbers. With broken tine 138 3/8 with deductions,with tine fixed 143 1/8 with deductions.


What were your measurements for tines and circumferences, inside and outside?


----------

